# Keep pigeon indoor



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I posted this in loft design section, but no response, I hope here someone may give me some suggestion.

Basically, due to my neighbour complaint, I have to keep 12 indian fantail in one of my bedroom. The room is big enough for them fly around, have window for air and sunlight... it is warm and dry always, the downside is, as pigeon are very messy and dusty bird, I hope I will keep all the mess in just this room, do not affect the rest of the flat.

so if I shut the door of this room, the flat should look like a normal clean flat, any suggestion ? many thanks


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Look into a charcoal filter, something that will filter your entire room air within a certain period of time. You can bring fresh air thru an open vent, while evacuating and sucking small particles thru the charcoal filter at the same time. A good filter is about $150 bucks, and you attach the fan directly to it, and use some duct work to vent the bad air outside. Something like this

http://www.thelashop.com/activated-...m_medium=cpc&gclid=CKL3sNGdrLMCFY1DMgodmHMAzA


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, Never thought of letting my pigeons live in my house. Hmmmm


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

ok so what i would recommand is when you close the door ---- on the bottom of the door if there is room for air to go in and out of the door put a towel or something there so the dust from the birds doesnt get in to ur other room(s)


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Won't need to worry about any of that if you have positive pressure, in fact leaving a crack at bottom of door will actually help pull fresh air in. You will be pulling air at a high rate thru a filter and pushing it outside, that will create a an atmosphere where fresh air will have no choice but to enter the room from whatever orifice you choose.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

sport14692 said:


> Wow, Never thought of letting my pigeons live in my house. Hmmmm


You should try.  It the most amazing experience you can ever have and you learn a lot about their behavior.

But if you are the type you fly your pigeons/ race them, i would guess, from personal experience, you cannot understand It's not for the fun or for the game or money, it's living with creatures of God as it was in Paradise. (i wonder if in Paradise there was such thing cleaning the poops)


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

dingweding said:


> I posted this in loft design section, but no response, I hope here someone may give me some suggestion.
> 
> Basically, due to my neighbour complaint, I have to keep 12 indian fantail in one of my bedroom. The room is big enough for them fly around, have window for air and sunlight... it is warm and dry always, the downside is, as pigeon are very messy and dusty bird, I hope I will keep all the mess in just this room, do not affect the rest of the flat.
> 
> so if I shut the door of this room, the flat should look like a normal clean flat, any suggestion ? many thanks


Before you even think of going down this route, there are other things you should consider.

1 They will not get any healthy sunlight from window unless it is open as glass filters the UV rays that the birds need to process vitamins & calcium.

2 If neighbours have already complained & discover you are now keeping them INSIDE, you can guarantee they will report it yet again, and as far as health & safety goes, local council will more than likely enforce you to remove them. (a couple they may look on as pets, but definately not 12)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mikeyg said:


> Won't need to worry about any of that if you have positive pressure, in fact leaving a crack at bottom of door will actually help pull fresh air in. You will be pulling air at a high rate thru a filter and pushing it outside, that will create a an atmosphere where fresh air will have no choice but to enter the room from whatever orifice you choose.



I agree with you, but if you are blowing the air out with a fan, and fresh air is coming in under the door, then why would a filter be needed? Just the fan blowing air out is all that would be needed.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Sure, you truly dont need the filter if you create a true positive pressure. More air going out then coming in, that way there is constant flow of good air in and bad air out. The filter was overkill to help keep down on all the feather dust and everything, seeing is the object is to move indoors. And I have read lots of threads on this forum of people that have kept pigeons indoors, sure you made need supplemental vitamins, like Vitamin D3 and some calcium supplement and such, but it can be done, and why not try before you get rid of your birds?


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

what happened is, I am a member of indian fantail club in the uk, I just fallen in love with this bird.. I only kept pigoen when I was a teenage. after I moved in my new flat, I decide to keep them on my balcony, I build up a loft, and never let them fly out, luckily fantail also do not like to fly a lot, I let them out every day walking around in my balcony and living room... so far so good, but now I was notified, some neighbour had complaint, she complained about noise, smell, and the dust the bird made...

I do not think my bird smell, I clean the loft everyday, and their poo do not smell bad, and I also had automatic air fresh on the balcony, there are some dust, but majority should fell on my balcony, actually most of neighbour may even do not know I keep pigeon. However, I can not reduce the noise, but that certainly much better than loud music in midnight.

so I decided to keep my fantail in the bedroom, I know it is not very healthy for me and the birds, but nothing to do with the neighbour now, they can shut up!

that is why I need some suggestion to keep them indoor, it may not all be bad thing, as the weather is getting windy and cold, I think move them to a warm indoor is better. 

the sunlight in the room is enough, actually much better than the small loft on balcony, the only downside so far I can think of is the dust and feather will be everywhere. I will put newspaper on the floor, then cover them with some mesh which can be easily removed when I clean the room. In this way, the dust will not blow everywhere when the bird flap their wings.

I tested it a few time, if nothing on the floor, it is jus too messy, when they flap wings, if I put newspaper, the newspaper move around if they flap wings, put a mesh on top it, they walk on top the mesh, problem solved.

However, I still need more tips , many thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Dima said:


> You should try.  It the most amazing experience you can ever have and you learn a lot about their behavior.
> 
> But if you are the type you fly your pigeons/ race them, i would guess, from personal experience, you cannot understand It's not for the fun or for the game or money, it's living with creatures of God as it was in Paradise. (i wonder if in Paradise there was such thing cleaning the poops)



I race, I spend hours sitting with my pigeons in their loft so I do have experience with what you talk off, The difference being, my young flock of racers are even closer to how god intended them to be than pigeons confined to a house.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I enjoy my birds but I would not have them in my house .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Having 12 Fantails inside is no different than what rehabbers or bird rescues (parrots, etc) do. When I went to Altgirl's (rehabber) house to pick up Walter, she had 2 rooms dedicated for the birds. One was full of parrots and the other was for wild rescues. 
Cleaning, ventilation, and alot of baths help alot.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

It's really none of our business where he want his birds to live. I think we are getting off track with his question, which is "How do I keep birds indoors"? 

I think he already has made up his mind. 

Although I understand some think they are only trying to help him by talking him out of this, and YES there are better living environments, (outdoors, ect.) he doesnt have that option. 

I think we should be focusing on suggestions on how to make this work, rather then "It's a bad idea". I mean he isn't jumpinig off a bridge with his pigeons, Thats a bad idea! And again, so what if he wants to move his birds indoors. One thing I have learned about this website is there are extremist on both sides, people that would literraly sleep with their birds if they could, and others that spend 30 min a week total with them...Either one I do not understand but again not my issues.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

mikeyg said:


> It's really none of our business where he want his birds to live. I think we are getting off track with his question, which is "How do I keep birds indoors"?
> 
> I think he already has made up his mind.
> 
> ...


What a lot of people do not understand is that what may be allowable in one country, is not in another.
Here in the UK pigeons are looked on as pests by nearly every council, and each have their own regulations as to what animals can be housed indoors, quantity etc, much the way certain states in the us have their own rules etc.
This is irrespective as to owning your own property or not, especially if that property is part of a larger block with other residents.
If any complaint is made (especially after an initial complaint and warnings) then councils will take legal action and the outcome may mean the birds have to be disposed of or even euthanised.

Its foolhardy just to give advice as to how he could do things without pointing out more severe pitfalls if he does.
While several of us do keep indoor birds and would get away with a maybe even a couple of pairs, as I mentioned, more would be considered as a health risk, not just to the owner, but to others in the block.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mikeyg said:


> Sure, you truly dont need the filter if you create a true positive pressure. More air going out then coming in, that way there is constant flow of good air in and bad air out. The filter was overkill to help keep down on all the feather dust and everything, seeing is the object is to move indoors. And I have read lots of threads on this forum of people that have kept pigeons indoors, sure you made need supplemental vitamins, like Vitamin D3 and some calcium supplement and such, but it can be done, and why not try before you get rid of your birds?



As I said, I totally agree with you. I have a fan in my loft to move the stale air out and allow the good air to be pulled in. As you said, it works. I just meant that they could save themselves the money for a filter, as the air that they would be filtering, would be going outside anyway. And yes, a fan would make a huge difference in the air quality.


----------



## BethanyElodi (Jul 10, 2012)

When I got my pigeon (only 1) I had to get rid of all bits of clutter in my place. I also got rid of rugs & fabric items. Everything became streamlined. That way when feathers & dust blew around it was super easy to take care of. I do clean every day & find it gets quicker with time.

Do you have a good vacuum for the main part of your flat?


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

do u have any good fan model to recommend? can I use something just like the extractor fan in my bathroom?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Any type of fan that would be safe for the birds would work. All I use is a simple duct fan that is supposed to go in duct work in the house. to move the air along. You can set it in a board that you can close the window down on. That way bugs and weather don't get in. It's simple and I can post a picture.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here it is...........Simple, and it really does pull the air out. Works good. You can get an 8 inch or 10 inch.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

That looks great. What a great idea. I might do something like that so the air does get stale during the winter. Only thing with the positive air does it draw cold air in or does it just get rid of the stale air? I have a opening up under the roof so fresh air can get in buy blocked by the roof so there is no draft. So my ambient temp is warmer in side than outside.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I was thinking something like this, will it work?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Bathroom-Kitchen-Toilet-Wet-Room-Extractor-Fan-Pull-Cord-Timer-Humidity-/130626395657?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&var=&hash=item1e69f09e09


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

tjc1 said:


> That looks great. What a great idea. I might do something like that so the air does get stale during the winter. Only thing with the positive air does it draw cold air in or does it just get rid of the stale air? I have a opening up under the roof so fresh air can get in buy blocked by the roof so there is no draft. So my ambient temp is warmer in side than outside.



Well when you pull air out, fresh air has to come in. Otherwise, you would be creating a vacuum. It will come in from anywhere that is open. If you wanted to, you could open the top of the window a bit also, to pull in air. If the air outside is cold, then yes, of course it would make cold air come in from any openings. If it is open up under the roof, then that is where it would come in from, or from any other openings you have.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dingweding said:


> I was thinking something like this, will it work?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Bathroom-Kitchen-Toilet-Wet-Room-Extractor-Fan-Pull-Cord-Timer-Humidity-/130626395657?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&var=&hash=item1e69f09e09



Don't know about that thing. Isn't that more for humidity. Wouldn't that cover thing block dust and stuff from going out? Even a small window fan could be used.

But as far as there being enough sunlight for them. There really isn't. I mean, it would be nice for it to be bright and sunny and I'm sure they would enjoy it. But they still wouldn't be getting enough UV rays they need in order to make vitamin D3, which they need to be able to utilize calcium. You can give them vitamins with vitamin D3 in them, or use lights that are made for birds.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think that would be perfect as it away from there nests. So the draft would not be right on them. I just didnt want to drop the temperature on them since it is warmer inside.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Well when you pull air out, fresh air has to come in. Otherwise, you would be creating a vacuum. It will come in from anywhere that is open. If you wanted to, you could open the top of the window a bit also, to pull in air. If the air outside is cold, then yes, of course it would make cold air come in from any openings. If it is open up under the roof, then that is where it would come in from, or from any other openings you have.


I am very bad at DIY, to be honest, I do not understand the pic which you posted
I know the board is for fixing the fan, the silver metal part on the board must be the fan, however, it does not look like a fan to me, or is it the outside part of fan which connect outdoor? the inside part must then look like a fan? sorry I might sound bit stupid


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay, this is on the inside. I have put hardware cloth over it.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Jay3 is totally on the right track, Also remember to have a tad more air going out then you are pulling in..Also try to make sure where the fresh air comes in at is as far across the room from the fan as possible, that way the fresh air has to travel across the room to get out. If you make a hole super close to the fan it will just come straight in, straight to the fan, and straight outside, and as much fresh air as possible is not getting into your room.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks a lot Jay3


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

mikeyg said:


> Also try to make sure where the fresh air comes in at is as far across the room from the fan as possible, that way the fresh air has to travel across the room to get out.


so how can I achieve that? if the fan is installed on the window,I suppose the fresh air come in from windows through the fan, so in /out both through the fan?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mikeyg said:


> Jay3 is totally on the right track, Also remember to have a tad more air going out then you are pulling in..*Also try to make sure where the fresh air comes in at is as far across the room from the fan as possible, that way the fresh air has to travel across the room to get out.* If you make a hole super close to the fan it will just come straight in, straight to the fan, and straight outside, and as much fresh air as possible is not getting into your room.



Good point.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dingweding said:


> so how can I achieve that? if the fan is installed on the window,I suppose the fresh air come in from windows through the fan, so in /out both through the fan?



If air is being blown out through the fan, then how could it come in through the fan at the same time? That isn't possible. Do you have another window that you could open up just a little to let air in? Also, how big is the space under the door?


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is something to consider, you can put it on a variable speed dimmer so you can adjust amount of air flow when needed. I just searched in line fans, you want something half decent if you are going to do this. This one is actually only $20, I would spend about $40 or so.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I only used the bathroom fans before, such as the link I posted from ebay, what is main difference between the bathroom fan and the duct fan? the duct fan seems smaller...maybe I should ask help from my friend who is good at diy, they must know about duct fan.

Jay3, there is only one big window in that room, but there is small gap under the door, I can enlarge the gap if necessary, but outside the door is my sitting area, connect to other bedroom, will that make the mess go to other room? thx


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Look at the CFM specs on the fans


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Think I paid about $27 for mine and have used it for a couple of years. Works good. Mine is a 6 inch. I don't know what the difference is. The bathroom fan may be stronger. Don't know. But you don't really need something with a cover like that on the front of it. The fan, when on, will pull the air into the bird room, not the other way around. When the fan isn't on, you could put a draft thing in front of the space under the door. That should stop dust and feathers from coming back out. Your fan may work if you take that front cover off.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Again it doesnt matter the size of the fan or shape or type of cover, it is the CFM's that the fan moves. You want to move a certain amount of air every minute depending on the size of the room in order for there to be good air flow without having "stale" air. IMO


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

The fan he has a link to is 51 CFM


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I understand the stronger air flow the better, I searched different fan on ebay, some come with cfm number, some with cube meter per hour etc...I will find a stonger one.

btw, why I need to get rid of the cover? I thought the cover not only look better, also stop bird flying on it, if it is just for air flow, the cover do not affect anything?

I will cut a tiny gap under the door of the room, thus air will come in from the my living room, then the fan will run on a timer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mikeyg said:


> The fan he has a link to is 51 CFM


Thanks. How large of a room would that be good for? Maybe that is all he needs?


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I think this one is better, much stronger and can be fit on a window
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220895865073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That looks good.


----------

